# When one side of your hair is several inches longer than the other...



## mischka (May 3, 2011)

Do you think it's because the longer side grows at a faster rate or because something is messing up the retention on the shorter side?


----------



## Barbara (May 3, 2011)

My stylist said I must be nurturing the right side more than the left.  The right side was 6inches longer (below bra clasp length).  He trimmed it by removing the 6 inches.  Now it's evened out.


----------



## january noir (May 3, 2011)

That's just the way my hair grows.  

No matter how many times my hair is evened up, one side just grows faster, longer.  There is a big texture difference too.  The side that grows slow is much rougher and the side the grows faster, longer is much silkier.  It's been like this all my life.  So I stopped chopping off the longer side and just let it do what it do.


----------



## Softerlove (May 3, 2011)

Experiencing the same thing, just letting it play catch up.  I'm keeping the ends okay at different lengths and letting it grow out.  Trim when its, all APL

Sent from my MyTouch 4 G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2011)

My left grows way faster than the right. The texture is looser than the right too and the ends need less maintenance. It has always been like this. I remember as far back as when I was 2 years old. I remember uneven ponies! I just trimmed  my hair relatively even, now I think I'm just going to let it do what it wants and trim when it's all BLS.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 3, 2011)

I honestly don't know if the left side of my hair grows faster because it's a much looser texture than the right side .  It always hangs significantly longer, but it's also thinner.  The middle of my hair grows much faster than either side.  I got a blunt cut two years ago and a year later I was in a W .  I just leave it bunned up until the rest can catch up, but it is not cute !


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 3, 2011)

january noir said:


> That's just the way my hair grows.
> 
> No matter how many times my hair is evened up, one side just grows faster, longer.  There is a big texture difference too.  The side that grows slow is much rougher and the side the grows faster, longer is much silkier.  It's been like this all my life.  So I stopped chopping off the longer side and just let it do what it do.



  Mine is the same just it is the upper layers/canopy  vs the lower layers.  Even after my big shedding time its the upper layers that are shorter than then the lower layers.


----------



## TaraDyan (May 3, 2011)

I have the same problem, except my issue is the back of my hair grows slower than the front.  I have cut my hair 3 different times in the last year and a half trying to even things up, only to have it be lopsided again.  So in essence, I cut my hair 3 times for nothing. 

I have come to the conclusion that I need to just leave it alone and let it catch up to the rest.


----------



## lettieg27 (May 3, 2011)

When I was younger I had uneven hair, my stylist at the time told me that one cause could be sleeping predominantly on one side. So every since then I've forced myself to sleep on both sides, and now I don't have dramatically uneven hair anymore.


----------



## vkb247 (May 4, 2011)

lettieg27 said:


> When I was younger I had uneven hair, my stylist at the time told me that one cause could be sleeping predominantly on one side. So every since then I've forced myself to sleep on both sides, and now I don't have dramatically uneven hair anymore.



My stylist mentioned the same thing to me. Also years of wrapping my hair in one direction every night when it was relaxed made it grow faster on one side. I don't have that problem anymore. The crown of my head does grow slower than the rest of my hair - its a more delicate texture and less dense so retention is an issue too. It's better than it was in the past when I used to constantly get trims to even it up. I don't bother to do that any more because there's no point.

Maybe I'll even it when my hair gets longer. IDK for sure because it isn't very noticeable.


----------



## g.lo (May 4, 2011)

i just came to accept it. my right side grows faster than my left side, no matter what i do!


----------



## 13StepsAhead (May 4, 2011)

january noir said:


> That's just the way my hair grows.
> 
> No matter how many times my hair is evened up, one side just grows faster, longer.  There is a big texture difference too.  The side that grows slow is much rougher and the side the grows faster, longer is much silkier.  It's been like this all my life.  So I stopped chopping off the longer side and just let it do what it do.



This is exactly my hair and I have come to accept it.


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (May 4, 2011)

i thought i was the only one.  my right is two inches longer than my left.  maybe because i sleep on my right.  idk.  i just bun and go.


----------



## shunemite (May 4, 2011)

I was watching Salon Cabelo and she mentioned something about if you always wear your purse on your left shoulder and you keep taking your purse on and off ur shoulder to pay for stuff the constant friction can shorten that side. I found that to be interesting.


----------



## brittanynic16 (May 4, 2011)

My right side grows 1/4 faster than the left. So every 2 month I even it out. The funny thing is that I think the left side is actually thicker.

Sent from my MB501 using MB501


----------



## january noir (May 4, 2011)

shunemite said:


> I was watching Salon Cabelo and she mentioned something about if you always wear your purse on your left shoulder and you keep taking your purse on and off ur shoulder to pay for stuff the constant friction can shorten that side. I found that to be interesting.



I thought that too, as well as with my car seat belt, but I wear my hair in a bun (I just use Good Hair Days Pins) 98% of the time and my hair still grows that way.


----------



## dannie (May 4, 2011)

Story of my life. My right side is like 1.5 inches longer than my left and I had a cut back in March. I'm just going to leave it be until the left side is mbl then cut it all even. No point in evening it up anymore.


----------



## Shananyganz (May 4, 2011)

My right side grows faster than the left (about 1 to 2 inches in certain spots) and I sleep on my right side (predominantly). I’ve just come to the conclusion that that is how my hair grows, so I don’t (personally) do anything to prevent or counteract it. At my trim this past Sat, my stylist did kind of evened it up, but there is still a difference and I am cool with that.

~S~


----------



## nickpoopie (May 4, 2011)

My right side has always been longer than the left but the left side is thicker than the right.


----------



## prettypithy (May 4, 2011)

shunemite said:


> I was watching Salon Cabelo and she mentioned something about if you always wear your purse on your left shoulder and you keep taking your purse on and off ur shoulder to pay for stuff the constant friction can shorten that side. I found that to be interesting.



I have also had my backpack straps interfere with retention when I sling my bag over one shoulder.


----------



## curlycrocheter (May 4, 2011)

My left side grows faster than my right.  Always has.  It's like the 2 sides take turns growing.


----------



## NaturalRed (May 4, 2011)

My left side is longer then my right because a beautician I once went to for a "trim" cut it that way by mistake.


----------



## yynot (Jul 26, 2012)

I love the left side of my hair, texture and all.  It grows longer And gets silkier.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought my hair was suffering from some  breakage as the very back of my hair is  longer (giving the appearance of thinner ends).  Well I was playing in my hair the other day and I realize the ng at the very back doesn't coil like the rest of my entire head (I always thought I was an even 4b all around but back there (and it's not a large patch) has more of a wave than anything....There's comething to be said for hand in hair disease  You learn something


----------



## Anavrin (Jul 26, 2012)

My right has always grown faster than my left. Both are the same texture; I have 3ab hair going from my nape to my ears, and 4ab hair going from my ears to my hairline. :/


----------



## Aireen (Oct 14, 2012)

Pretty even poll... 

When I noticed a long time ago that some part of my hair was longer than the other it either was because of the cut or because of retention issues.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Oct 14, 2012)

I can agree with some of the previous posts, my right grows faster, but my left side is more dense. 

My daughters' are the same as well, I've learned to leave it a little uneven bc chopping it off is wasteful!


----------



## Just11412 (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ yo! me too. the right grows faster but the left is more dense (and i sleep on my left side). 

I leave it alone. its not that noticeable because i don't wear my hair straight. 

i watch youtuber sistawithrealhair and she has this same issue but one of her sides (not sure if its the left or right) grows about 2 inches longer than the other. she's cut it repeatedly to even it up and thats just the way it grows. i never thought about it until i saw her video.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 6, 2012)

My right side is longer than the left. I switched to purses with a hand strap so I don't have my strap cutting into my hair. I think the long hair is lovely. The crown grows faster than everything else. It is coming right along.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 6, 2012)

It depends, I say if it's a couple inches, it's just a growth rate thing but if it's a significant difference then you may need to change what you're doing because there is some retention problems. If you hair is 4, 56 7 inches longer than the other side...there is a problem that you're going to have to figure out. Maybe two textures and one needs to be treated different, etc.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 6, 2012)

I put my hair in cornrows and applied a jbco, mn and garlic mix to the left side switching between that and megatek with ketoconazole inside interchanging the two for 30' days if not more, because of a 1-2 inch diff and both sides are now almost equal. I also treat that side first now.

The right I think is more looser while the left more kinkier due to the way I probably apply heat.


----------



## leiah (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have a length difference but the right side of my hair is denser.  I always apply product to my left side first, braid my left side first, if i'm looking for split ends or just playing with my hair I always go for the left side.  It gets way more manipulation.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the same issues with a the parts over my ears. My right side grows faster than the left around the ear area. 

However, as I read these comments, I see a lot of us saying that the faster growing side is less coarser or more looser than the slower growing side. I don't know, it makes me uneasy reading them because I just don't want us to fall back into that stereotype of saying that "looser hair grows faster".


----------



## rririla (Dec 16, 2012)

So since this thread was bumped I have a question, my left side is growing longer than my right as usual, but I wanna know what you ladies think? Does it look bad enough that you think I should even it out, or can I get away with wearing it like this until I reach my goal of wl, and then cut it blunt? Also while we're at it, how many inches from waist length do you think I am...I feel like it's taking forevvverrrrrrrrrrr....sheesh! TIA for any input you lovlies might have for me....

Jjamiah, empressri, bebezazueta, curlymoo,phyl73. I am tagging you ladies especially bc we have had convos on the inbox lol....


----------



## Misseyl (Dec 16, 2012)

When I was experiencing this it means that the shorter side was being over-processed which caused it to break.  Now when I'm relaxing, I protect the already relaxed portion of my hair with vaseline so the breakage doesn't happen anymore.


----------

